# Friday Nightclub. 22nd October The 400 Club, Fairmont



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

So, i just decided to have a Nightclub night out ... since we already do the Drinks night on Thursdays which is very nicely organized and it is very nice to meet people and socialize ... i want to start planning a night out for those young and old one who love dancing and who love going out to night clubs

Place: The 400 Club in Farimont Sheikh Zayed Road
Time: around 10:30-11pm

all i can say is everyone is invited even the crazy ones  ... lets turn it into a weekly thing shall we 

PM me for my contact details and directions (if needed)....


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow...lots of activities this week! Thursday Night Drinks, Friday Night Clubbing and Saturday "hoping the hangover wears off" food...well done guys!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

you've been baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad LOL what's with all these posts deleted?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

im wondering the same .. whats with the post deletes


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's stick to the topic guys and our posts won't be deleted.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

400 Club is crap. 

Sanctuary at Atlantis, or The Lodge is much better.... IMO.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

marc said:


> 400 Club is crap.
> 
> Sanctuary at Atlantis, or The Lodge is much better.... IMO.


yeah thanks for your comment, were trying to make it a weekly thing so maybe next week will be sanctuary or zinc


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Fair enough... I hope all of you get in ok


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

marc said:


> Fair enough... I hope all of you get in ok


if not we can walk into Cavalli club that is there also


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Marc, that seems like an odd thing to say  Is there something that the other then white crowd should know about this club?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Its just a really chauvinistic place, the people who work there are a bunch of pr1cks. 

Ive only been there once, I didn't have any problem, but a lot of others did. 

Maybe its changed since I was last there... 

Cavalli is nice, the food is good, but again, its very chauvinistic - and a good place for Russian Hookers.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The 400 and Cavalli are full of pretentious people (go figure!  ) But if I were to choose, I'd go with Marc's suggestion - Sanctuary or The Lodge


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

got back from Chi the Lodge Edward Maya concert, not bad had fun still on for 400 or any near by club


----------



## abdul.dubai (Oct 21, 2010)

wow great i like clubs too


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I know that 400 has been closed for renovation, as one of the DJ's there also spins at the club I play in. I know last night he wasn't playing (rare for a DJ on a Thursday). I would call and check that they are open.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

funkyant said:


> You're all welcome to come to my club (Armani) anytime. I can reserve a good table - but it's not cheap


Do you play the music, I Gotta Feeling by The Black Eyed Peas?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

were more like planning to head over to Zinc


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

kasbar and sanctuary are the best places!


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I fail to see how my post was a business promotion. I was talking about exactly what the thread was about. Kind of puts me off these forums a bit.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

funkyant said:


> I fail to see how my post was a business promotion. I was talking about exactly what the thread was about. Kind of puts me off these forums a bit.


i'm pondering here... maybe you should never say "my club" and don't follow up on this phrase by advising people to ditch competition in favour of a certain place... might keep your post on the next time


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

cami said:


> i'm pondering here... maybe you should never say "my club" and don't follow up on this phrase by advising people to ditch competition in favour of a certain place... might keep your post on the next time


I never said to ditch the competition. I was just explaining what music we played at Armani.

I also play at other clubs in Dubai, so it's not like I really care which one you go to. I just think that Armani is amazing and many people haven't been there yet.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

funkyant said:


> I never said to ditch the competition. I was just explaining what music we played at Armani.
> 
> I also play at other clubs in Dubai, so it's not like I really care which one you go to. I just think that Armani is amazing and many people haven't been there yet.


see? see? this post wasn't deleted


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I think the post deletion was a bit tough, how else are we to develop an anticipatory state of consciousness over whether tonight is going to be a good night or not?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I think the post deletion was a bit tough, how else are we to develop an anticipatory state of consciousness over whether tonight is going to be a good night or not?


well no one has confirmed other then the a few people out of the forum .. so cant really say if it will be good or bad


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> so cant really say if it will be good or bad


There are factors that can help you attain a presumptuous method of thinking, have you got your money for example?


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

*Clubbing*

We tried few clubs for my wife and I Thursdays outings and I have to stay that, so far, we are settling on Sanctuary at Atlantis. Wife loves to dance and we find the place big enough with descent music on that night....not easy to meet couples there; but so far that is the best we found I think. Heard that Armani was good also, but we never had a chance to try....any advice is welcome


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> with descent music on that night


What is decent music? Sanctury is house music, right? If so you try 360 Bar at Jumeriah Beach Hotel or Trilogy in Madinat, though at Triology the music can be a bit more techie depending on the guest. There are also various events at Nasami beach that cater for more soulful house music. 

However I've found the smaller, more underground nights, around Dubai to be a lot more friendlier.


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

armani is good fun.. love the bar, crowd is good more like mid 20s to early 30s, music is groovin.

sanctuary is good too... nice house music but i know that they do have certain nights where they play RnB.. crowd is ok but you see a bunch that are real young 

nasimi is great fun... depending on who plays or event they have.

chi/ trilogy is not that bad.. they play good music and you have an option to go for a house music when your ears gets tired of RnB. crowd is ok.. it is kinda different from time to time but normally it is ok. * trilogy just hate the whole going up and down the stairs or the crowded lift.. LOL

rock bottom's - crazy fun, heaps of dancing and drinking.. just ignore the not so good and creepy people around.

360 - love it if i want a bit more relax crowd.

At the end of the day, it is about the people you are with and amount of alcohol you have consumed.. if they are fun enough - you can just go crazy and dance with every song - be it a slow one. 

* i just love dancing * :clap2:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

chaobella said:


> chi


IMO, Chi is a horrible place. The soundsystem damages your ears, they play awful R&B and dance mixes of things like Lady Gaga. It's packed with kids and arabs that can't handle their beer, getting all lairly and full of attitude.


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> IMO, Chi is a horrible place. The soundsystem damages your ears, they play awful R&B and dance mixes of things like Lady Gaga. It's packed with kids and arabs that can't handle their beer, getting all lairly and full of attitude.


as i have said it changes from time to time.. the edward maya one is not that bad


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Where do the single ladies go??! And not the ones we have to pay for!!!
I heard in Dubai ratio is 3 men to 1 woman!!! O my days that's not good lol

I'm a 28 single uk guy coming in 3 weeks 

Happy days!!


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, Sanctuary's music is not really house all the nights. Depends when you go there. The times we were there they played a good mix; mainly 80s (yes).....we are not much House or R&B at all as we are in our 40s 

360 we did not like much because of the outddors I guess; but Armani now we are seriously thinking of it....what is the best night to go there where they do NOT play house or youngsters music?....sorry nothing against that kind of music but just not our taste.....:spit:

Finally...anyone in this forum who regularly go out on Thursdays/Fridays?


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Danbirch28 said:


> Where do the single ladies go??! And not the ones we have to pay for!!!
> I heard in Dubai ratio is 3 men to 1 woman!!! O my days that's not good lol
> 
> I'm a 28 single uk guy coming in 3 weeks
> ...


....If I were single like you, I'd give it a shot at Westin on Tuesdays....Wife and I sometimes go there on Tuesdays .


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Aussie Legends in Satwa is more of a bar but they place 80's cheese in there at weekends and has people up dancing.



CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> Finally...anyone in this forum who regularly go out on Thursdays/Fridays?


There are regular meet ups, just keep checking the board.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Check out schoolie's soulful sessions on a Tuesday night at Armani for something different. All other nights are house or rnb.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> IMO, Chi is a horrible place. The soundsystem damages your ears, they play awful R&B and dance mixes of things like Lady Gaga. It's packed with kids and arabs that can't handle their beer, getting all lairly and full of attitude.


I totally agree with you.It is filled with kids,arabs spread everywhere.
If I had a chance, I would recommend somewhere nice in Dubai marina area or Zuma in DIFC


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bon Bon said:


> arabs spread everywhere.


No problem with arabs obviously, just the drunk ones that cause grief. Then again any nationality causing problems is a pain. Chi and Zinc do seem to attract a lot of partying Saudi's that react badly when had a few beers though. Or they stupid bottles with fireworks coming out the top.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Regardless nationality, only they are known for such bizzare reactions as they get drunk!


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

so where is the destination now?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Rock Bottom is ace. Trilogy is decent... 360 is laid back but fun (on a not so windy or chilly night). Nasimi Beach is absolutely awesome and Barasti is the average place to be... Its got an indoor and outdoor but for some reason it reminds me of the college bars back home. Just a bunch of people looking to get drunk IMO. 

Armani club is absolutely awesome but bring your black american express, as youll spend quite a bit there on drinks. 

Have yet to hit Sanctuary... ive seen some ads for it for "Russian Night" ... 

One of my personal favorites is Buddha Bar, although no real dance floor, the music is fantastic and you can dance by the bar.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

So, what is the destination now?


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Zinc...


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Ooh No,I cant tolerate Zinc with people being drunk,looking weird and acting more...


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> One of my personal favorites is Buddha Bar, although no real dance floor, the music is fantastic and you can dance by the bar.


Buddha Bar/Grosvenor House is really close (short walk) to my apartment but I didn't care for it the one time I went. Maybe I need to give it another chance.



Nightshadow said:


> Rock Bottom is ace.


What is Rock Bottom like? What kind of music do they play?

What about Nasimi Beach - what kind of music there?


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

rock bottom is wicked!! right "night shadow"?? :clap2:

few creepy people here and there but it is real fun drunk happy place..

nasimi is great too - depending on the event or Dj playing..


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Rock Bottom is ace. Trilogy is decent... 360 is laid back but fun (on a not so windy or chilly night). Nasimi Beach is absolutely awesome and Barasti is the average place to be... Its got an indoor and outdoor but for some reason it reminds me of the college bars back home. Just a bunch of people looking to get drunk IMO.
> 
> Armani club is absolutely awesome but bring your black american express, as youll spend quite a bit there on drinks.
> 
> ...


party! party! :clap2:


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well let's go then


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Danbirch28 said:


> Well let's go then


Im in if its somewhere nice with good music


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Bon Bon said:


> Im in if its somewhere nice with good music


I get back to Dubai (away for work now) on Monday, Feb 28th and am up for getting together. Are you thinking about this weekend (Thu 24th or Fri 25th) or after?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

A good social activity along with fresh gathering should be fine.
We are gonna miss your presence among surely!


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I'm not actually in Dubai until the 15th march!!!

You guys on facebook?'


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Danbirch28 said:


> Well I'm not actually in Dubai until the 15th march!!!
> 
> You guys on facebook?'


We can still plan sth else when you are back Dan.
I guess FB has become daily exercise nowadays!


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm... since it is not going to be a one-off thing, maybe we do not have to crack the head so much for the venue, do we?? We can try lots of venue in the other weeks to come. 

But please don't forget about the door policy. I dont want it to end up with some of us cannot enter due to x,y,z...


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

What are you up to Amame so far?


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

U guys on facebook what's ur adds? I'll add u guys 

D


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Did you stay home Dan?
Its thursday night though!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope we can plan better one next week


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys I'm in the uk at the moment!! That's why I was saying facebook is easier
.com[/email]


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Bon Bon said:


> I hope we can plan better one next week


I return to Dubai on Monday (Feb 28th) and will be off for one week - Let me know!!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Ill be off Dubai frm 1st - 7th March.
Wouldstill be interested to carry on a nice gathering of so...


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds like the plans are dropped for this weekend!
Bad


----------

